# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  eelt en hiekloven verwijderen

## bbboyyy

Heb je ook last van eelt en hielkloven?

De uitleg ervan is weergeven in dit artikel: *Eelt verwijderen*  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Citroen, zout, glycerine, rozenwater voetenmaskerEelt verwijderen door plantaardige olieBanaan met banaan en avocado voetenmasker:Vaseline en citroensap zal eelt verwijderen:Paraffine wax:Eelt verwijderen kan natuurlijk ook met honing!Rijstebloem:Eelt verwijderen m.b.v. olijfolie:Havermout:Sesamolie

----------

